# Notaus über Funk (Notstopp)



## Krumnix (26 März 2012)

Hallo.

Ich suche eine Norm oder eine Vorschrift oder Unterlagen, wo beschrieben ist, welche Bedingungen erfüllt werden müssen, damit ein Notstopp (Notaus) über Funk erlaubt ist.

Hat jemand gute Links dazu?

Danke!


----------



## mariob (26 März 2012)

Hallo,
ganz dunkel dächte ich da an Sick, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wobei die Hersteller da sicher eine gute Adresse sind. Persönlich bin ich gegen solchen Kram.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krumnix (26 März 2012)

Im Grunde ich auch. Aber leider haben wir ein Gerät bei uns, das bis zu 200m Fahrreichweite hat. Das per Kabel zu lösen tötlich. Das per Stationärer Bedienung lösen, tötlich. 
Daher eine andere Lösung.


----------



## Ralle (26 März 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du mal bei Siemens nachlesen. Die bieten doch ein Mobile-Panel an, das per WLAN angebunden ist. Wenn ich nicht irre, geht das auch inkl. Not-Halt, man muß aber dann wohl auch eine F-CPU im Einsatz haben.


----------



## M-Ott (26 März 2012)

@TE
Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal in die 60204 9.2.7, insbesondere 9.2.7.3 schauen. Dort steht, dass eine kabellose Bedienstation zwar mit einer Stoppfunktion ausgestattet sein muss, diese aber AUF KEINEN FALL als Not-Halt gekennzeichnet werden darf.


----------



## Nais (26 März 2012)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.dold.com/produkte-leistungen/schaltgeraete/sicherheitstechnik-/wireless-safety/index.html

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Bye Uwe


----------



## Deltal (26 März 2012)

Vorschriften kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber es muss halt einen Watchdog geben der die Kommunikation überwacht. Außerdem muss die Kommunikation selbst geprüft werden (z.B. CRC). Du kannst du z.B. Sicherheitsmodule (ET200S, ET200M) von Siemens über eine Funkstrecke einsetzen (WLAN, PB), da das Profisafe Protokoll diese Prüfungen übernimmt. 

Generell wirst du wohl bei Funkübertragungen mit erhöhten Reaktionszeiten (worst-case-Zeit) rechnen müssen.


----------



## Gecht (26 März 2012)

Jede Kranfernbedienung hat doch einen Not Aus.
Ich hab mal eine zweckentfremdet für einen einfachen Antrieb.
Meine Anlage hatte ein viel geringeres Gefahrenpotential als ein Kran,
von daher war mir das gut genug.


----------



## miami (26 März 2012)

Es geht: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/28609440


----------



## Tommi (26 März 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich suche eine Norm oder eine Vorschrift oder Unterlagen, wo beschrieben ist, welche Bedingungen erfüllt werden müssen, damit ein Notstopp (Notaus) über Funk erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...



Im Entwurf der neuen EN 60204-1 steht etwas:

- es muss auch noch ein verdrahteter Not-Halt für die Maschine vorhanden sein

- eine Not-Halt Aktivitätsanzeige muss vorhanden sein

- bei Nichtaktivität in Ladestation muss Not-Halt Taste unzugänglich sein

Das ist noch Entwurf, aber so oder so ähnlich wird es wohl kommen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (27 März 2012)

dazu auch ganz hilfreich dürfte das Dokument BG-PRÜFZERT sein, dabei geht es um
Grundsätze für die Prüfung und Zertifizierung von
Kabellosen Steuereinrichtungen für Sicherheitsanforderungen an Maschinen
http://etf.bgetem.de/bilder/pdf/gs-et-07_2010-03.pdf

einfach mal das pdf nach "Not-Halt" durchsuchen 

Gruß


----------



## windemacher (13 April 2012)

Sorry das ich jetzt mal ganz blöd frage, aber warum geht das nicht per Kabel? Was ist das für ein gerät das man das ein ganz normales kleines Kabel nicht gut genug abisolieren kann? oder liegt das an der Entfernung? bei Windkraftanlagen mit bis zu 5 MW auf engstem Raum und nem 80m Turm gibst ja auch nen Notaus per kabel?

und sonst nimmt doch nen Bautenzug mit nem Hanfseil


----------

